# Dressage vs. Jumping conformation



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Well-written little blog post. The resource material is also good reading.
http://behindthebit.blogspot.com/2008/06/dressage-versus-jumper-conformation.html


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, that was very interesting!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I really enjoyed the article on good barrel horse confo (in one of the resources) since I didn't know much about it. Some good stuff in there.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

That was very well written. And extremally interesting.. Thanks for sharing that Sara


----------

